# HALLOWEEN KITTY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I stole this from facebook. To good not to share


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder how they did that??? LOL Photoshop maybe?? Cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Love KISS!

too cute


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep Kiss rocks. Poor Gene finally bit the bullet. Great wedding and prewedding shows.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You know that I really like the show. Especially since they are married. Seems as if they have reared two remarkable children. I would go to a kiss concert if one was within driving distance, just for the experience. Personally Willy Nelson and Bob Dylan are my favorites.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> You know that I really like the show. Especially since they are married. Seems as if they have reared two remarkable children. I would go to a kiss concert if one was within driving distance, just for the experience. Personally Willy Nelson and Bob Dylan are my favorites.


Hey Lucile , we have a lot in common, LOL .I'll pass on Willy, but Bob is my favorite artist. Have seen him three times.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, I still find it surprising that you are a KISS fan! :biggrin1: 

We went to see Night Ranger/Foreigner/Journey on Wed night in Portland, OR. I may have lost what little hearing I had left! But it was great fun!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Lucile, I still find it surprising that you are a KISS fan! :biggrin1:
> 
> We went to see Night Ranger/Foreigner/Journey on Wed night in Portland, OR. I may have lost what little hearing I had left! But it was great fun!


good stuff Linda. yeah Alice Cooper did in my left ear.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the Kitty and the musical critique!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> good stuff Linda. yeah Alice Cooper did in my left ear.


Alice Cooper! Now there's a blast from the past! I remember seeing him twice when I was a teenager -- the first time was free in a roller skating rink and the second time must have been a whooping $5.00 at a local armory. I'm right with you guys on Bob Dylan.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Got to see Boy over twenty years ago. The band was so loud that I couldn't understand anything that he sang. My son took me up to the stage...battled through the crowd. I could see him really well, but his hair was gray. Still couldn't hear his voice over the band. Then my oldest son got me tickets again for my birthday, must have been 55 or so. He was playing at Miss State. Had great seats and was a little farther back from the band, but still couldn't understand the words. So decided that I would just listen to his records. As for Willy, I got to see him on my 50th birthday. Our seat was touching the stage. He really puts on a good show and you can hear every word. I went again on my 60th and couldn't get a seat up front. But the music again was wonderful. Everyone stood up for some reason and I am to short to see, but still enjoyed. I think a Kiss concert would just be an event, but would still go. Who is Yo Yo Ma? I tried to hear his music on the internet for free because I am curious, but not curious enough to pay for it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Good Kiss impression too. Adorable shot.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Cindi, the good ole days. Saw the Rolling Stones for $9 . Now you pay more than that to park your car at the event. ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> yeah Cindi, the good ole days. Saw the Rolling Stones for $9 . Now you pay more than that to park your car at the event. ound:


No kidding! I think it was $12 or $13 just to park the car for this last concert! Loved the Rolling Stones concerts - we saw them twice. Bon Jovi was fun several years ago. Trans-Siberian Orchestra put on a very good show too a couple of years ago. My one regret is not seeing Journey with Steve Perry back in the 1981-83 era. Alice Cooper would have been interesting too. Not such a big Bob Dylan fan.

BTW, the kitty photo was cute!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

When I was a kid, one of my birthday presents was tickets for 2 friends and me to attend a Peter, Paul and Mary concert. Many years later (after PPM were basically history), the were having a concert in a park. There was no charge, we brought a picnic and ate in the park and when they started we went, for most of the time, at sat near the stage. There were speakers all over the park. When the kids (mine were about 9 and 13) were getting a little antsy we went back to where we picnicked and enjoyed the music and they could move around. Good memories.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

When I was young, I went to a Kenny Rogers concert. It was the First Edition then and gosh was I enamored with him. Actually we are probably the same age. I didn't go to high school but went to college in my 20's. Everyone was coming or going to Vietnam and he sang Ruby don't take your love to Town. Then a few years later he did the Lucile song. Four hungry kids and a crop in the ground. I identified with that one because we were going through some really tough times and had 4 kids and my husband and I were both working the "crop in the ground" which was land surveying. 

I loved Peter Paul and Mary also. Mostly my time was the vietnam era and the protest songs...think Joan Boaz. And I married one of those boys coming home from Vietnam and this month on the 10th we celebrated 41 years together. (He kinda reminded me of Kenny Rogers crossed with Elvis at the time).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> When I was young, I went to a Kenny Rogers concert. It was the First Edition then and gosh was I enamored with him. Actually we are probably the same age. I didn't go to high school but went to college in my 20's. Everyone was coming or going to Vietnam and he sang Ruby don't take your love to Town. Then a few years later he did the Lucile song. Four hungry kids and a crop in the ground. I identified with that one because we were going through some really tough times and had 4 kids and my husband and I were both working the "crop in the ground" which was land surveying.
> 
> I loved Peter Paul and Mary also. Mostly my time was the vietnam era and the protest songs...think Joan Boaz. And I married one of those boys coming home from Vietnam and this month on the 10th we celebrated 41 years together. (He kinda reminded me of Kenny Rogers crossed with Elvis at the time).


aaahhh Lucile that's sweet, and like Bob says

"Forever Young"

May God bless and keep you always 
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others 
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars 
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.

May you grow up to be righteous 
May you grow up to be true
May you always know the truth 
And see the lights surrounding you
May you always be courageous 
Stand upright and be strong
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.

May your hands always be busy 
May your feet always be swift
May you have a strong foundation 
When the winds of changes shift
May your heart always be joyful 
And may your song always be sung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Dave. Would you have ever thought that a little Halloween kitty would have put such deep thoughts in our minds!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Joan Baez and Bob Dylan at the 1963 Civil Rights March on Washington, D.C.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

three favs for ya Lucile


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well Dave you have made my night. Johnny Cash --the young one doing Bob Dylan and Joan. I have a lot to think about now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

encore


----------

